# This is how I turned out..



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Lets have a laugh with a then and nearly now or now, as a kid and how we turned out..

I'll be brave and kick it off..







:lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

She has altered hasn't she!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## nicholsong

Keith

You beat me to it :lol: 


Ray, how near is 'nearly' now? :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok

nicholsong said:


> Keith
> 
> You beat me to it :lol:
> 
> Ray, how near is 'nearly' now? :wink:
> 
> Geoff


Anything you want :wink: , as long as it's you.

It's only a larf not a dateing site photo. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

ray.


----------



## nicholsong

I meant your 'nearly' photo? :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

nicholsong said:


> I meant your 'nearly' photo? :lol:


Hi.

I've done me, lets cough! do you :wink: .. If you dare :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## nicholsong

I don't know how to post photos fortunately for everyone! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Babe at bottom right



















Dave


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Nicholsong..

Some say you are kidding us and others may say you are  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

What about a recent photo then DABs?

That one was taken during the last century! :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Like the bell bottoms though.

Dave :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

This century, and no bell bottoms ;-)

Dave


----------



## 100127

I will ave a laugh. 1964 and 2011


----------



## barryd

Well this is what I used to look like (or at least I thought I did)










Now after spending a whole summer going Feral in the Alps carving Johnny Foreigner up on me Scooter this is how I look on my way to church this morning in France.


----------



## Cornishaich

1976 and 2009


----------



## rayrecrok

barryd said:


> Well this is what I used to look like (or at least I thought I did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now after spending a whole summer going Feral in the Alps carving Johnny Foreigner up on me Scooter this is how I look on my way to church this morning in France.


Hi.

So you will be the gay boy on the pillion? :wink:

ray


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is what I used to look like (or at least I thought I did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now after spending a whole summer going Feral in the Alps carving Johnny Foreigner up on me Scooter this is how I look on my way to church this morning in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> So you will be the gay boy on the pillion? :wink:
> 
> ray
Click to expand...

Gay as a box of frogs!


----------



## StAubyns

Paris 1970, Ingleborough 2012


----------



## aldra

I cant do the photos

I was lovely at 28

no longer lovely on the outside

but have so much benefited from wisdom on the inside

that I think I am beautiful

so many people are

Aldra


----------



## aldra

i must be getting old

i think you all look better today

Barry D you just look gorgeous

but Im not sure you need to look that good my Toy boy

Michelle just move over my little flower

You have youth on your side 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Earring has gone now :lol:


----------



## aldra

no definately

all of you so far much more sexy now
   

Aldra


----------



## 100127

Techno100 said:


> Earring has gone now :lol:


Why is it all ex servicemen go bald??? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Techno100

Not enough beer and or sex?


----------



## Zebedee

Techno100 said:


> Not enough beer and or sex?


Too much sex, and not enough padding on the headboard!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Techno100

I'm making up for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100127

Damn, that's where I went wrong. Too much headboard and too much sex. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

_Damn, that's where I went wrong. Too much headboard and too much sex. _

Nah, too much Testosterone :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

Guess which one ends up as me?


----------



## teemyob

*Left*



raynipper said:


> Guess which one ends up as me?


We both say left!


----------



## Dooney

Me In the late 60's (my nan cut my hair!) and then in 2010.

Lorna


----------



## Cornishaich

This topic is good fun! Come on the rest of you!


----------



## 100127

aldra said:


> no definately
> 
> all of you so far much more sexy now
> 
> 
> Aldra


Come on, lets have a piccy


----------



## 100127

aldra said:


> I cant do the photos
> 
> I was lovely at 28
> 
> no longer lovely on the outside
> 
> but have so much benefited from wisdom on the inside
> 
> that I think I am beautiful
> 
> so many people are
> 
> Aldra


Come on and do the photos.
Can't get much uglier than me. :lol:


----------



## locrep

raynipper said:


> Guess which one ends up as me?


On the right..

Dave.


----------



## catzontour

"Guess which one ends up as me?"

The one with the stipey shirt, jeans and the moustache? :lol: 

Catz


----------



## raynipper

Yep, the one on the left. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't find the after pics


----------



## teemyob

*nan*



Dooney said:


> Me In the late 60's (my nan cut my hair!) and then in 2010.
> 
> Lorna


Nan improved her hairdressing skills then!


----------



## aldra

Come on

I really can't do photos

have non of me as a child

Childrens Homes didn't take them in those days

The earliest I have apart from wedding photos at 20 is at 28 and I wouldn't know where to begin to put them on

For some reason have never liked to be photographed

but I'm so enjoying seeing you all before and after

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba

Techno - is your real name Simon Pegg?


----------



## Cornishaich

I know I already done one but this is to good to miss.
it is a birthday card from last year done by a cousin of mine.
Left to right, top to bottom

1953, 1961, 1976, 2011.


----------

